# Brown wax



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Kurt S said:


> There's pollen in with the wax - could that be the cause?


That's my guess. That or caccoons from when the larva turn to pupa. Even though those seperate out when you melt the wax I suppose it could still stain it. After all, it's really tough to get pure clean white beeswax. Honestly I don't know how you do. I guess you have to extract and then melt honeycomb. I think once it's had even one batch of brood or pollen in it, it won't be pure white anymore.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Make your solar melter where the wax has a loner run down a very gentle slope in the full sun.
Run it through several times. The sun will bleach it.


----------



## Kurt S (Jul 20, 2007)

I've melted wax before and never had this problem. Caccoons just clog things up, but don't change the color, IME.
I'll try again, with just pure wax.....

Thanks!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Cappings wax - light wax
Brood combs - dark wax


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Cappings wax - light wax
> Brood combs - dark wax


Eloquently said! :applause:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Eloquently said! :applause:


He has called me cheap, he has called me old, he has insulted my hive colors, now he calls me eloquent! Thanks for the complement,finally. This doesn't mean that I am going to stop targeting your swarms with my bait hives.


----------



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

odfrank said:


> Cappings wax - light wax
> Brood combs - dark wax


Old propalized brood comb - brown wax


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Cappings wax - light wax
> Brood combs - dark wax


That is what I'd figured too, but then I read this from a company that claims they only use cappings wax. I've never seen buckwheat comb and am not sure how significant the sumac is to my honey production to know if there is any truth to what they say.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

I just melted wax for the first time. I just did a cut out and there was dark brown comb (almost black) and it came out dark and fairly brittle (and i didnt overcook either) the pretty yellow wax bricks must be fresh comb. This hive i did a cut out on was 5+ years old. I just wanted to make it into a wax brick instead of just throwing it away. And im guessing when i melt it the second time and seperate more of the trash, it wont be quite as brittle. Any feed back will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

If you as mentioned use a solar melter, you get nice white wax. if you boil your wax a cpl times in water it will get a bit lighter each time. but its a pain...


----------

